# How can I disable local CPU interrupt?



## luo (Mar 12, 2012)

*I*n *L*inux, *I* can use local_irq_save().


----------



## luo (Mar 15, 2012)

luo said:
			
		

> *I*n *L*inux, *I* can use local_irq_save().



intr_disable() / intr_restore()


----------

